# PSE Citation circa 1975 -77 eccentric wheels



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Hey DaveJ, I have some tri-draw aluminum wheels that would work on the Pse. Thanks Skip


----------



## Dave J (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi Skip
What diameter are they? PM me with the price and I'll get back to you.

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Dave J (Oct 17, 2011)

Found some eccentric wheels.

Dave


----------

